# Honeywell VisionPro Stuck on "WAIT"



## Mike_DIY (Oct 20, 2011)

I have a Honeywell TH8320U (VisionPro 8000 Series) TSTAT. The A/C unit is a Trane with AC / and a Gas furnance.

The thermostat (when in heat mode) stays on "WAIT" the entire time heat is requested. Nothing happens for hours, it just says "WAIT"

If I remove the TSTAT from the wall and then select heat, the "WAIT" does not appear and the internal relay clicks on. I can then put the thermostat back on the base unit/ wall the heat will run.

I had an AC tech come out and diagnose the problem. He said he thought it was the thermostat needed to be replaced. I switched it out with another and the same thing is happening, so it must not be the thermostat?

Any ideas? 

Thanks!


----------



## Houston204 (Oct 18, 2009)

W or B is shorted to common or ground.

What type of heat do you have?


----------



## Mike_DIY (Oct 20, 2011)

It has natural gas heat.

When the system is in cool, the A/C portion works fine and "WAIT" does not appear.

It is only when the system is selected to heat that this "WAIT" problem shows up.

**UPDATE**

I pulled the panel off the gas furnace and I looked at the circuit board. It was replaced last summer by the same service company due to the A/C not working. They had common (in this case the blue wire from TSTAT) hooked to the W terminal which also had the white wire from the TSTAT hooked to it. I moved the blue wire to the Common terminal on the curcuit board and now the heat is working fine. "WAIT" no longer appears.

I am puzzled as to why they had it wired like that. However, the A/C worked fine all summer despite that.

Any ideas? 

Thanks


----------



## Houston204 (Oct 18, 2009)

Probably an accident.


----------

